# just wanted to vent



## tboy (Mar 19, 2013)

On my way into the grocery store yesterday a worker was coming down a ladder carrying two baby pigeons about ten days old. Seems pigeons had built a nest in the store sign letters and mgt wanted them removed. I asked what he was going to do with them and he said he didn't know what to do cuz they were so small. I figured once again fate put me there so I took them. I already have a house pigeon (Shrek) I had rescued from a carwash a few weeks a go . I called the humane society and ws told with attitude they don't deal with THOSE. She gave me the number of the wildlife rehab ad that lady was rude. She asked me why I would call them ti deal with a PIGEON of all things. She started to go into her speil about a non native speci and they should be put down cuz they are considered a nusiance species in our area. I cut her off and asked her if she was full blooded native american and when she said no I told her since she was invasive or at least feral maybe she should be put down also then I hung up. I made a few calls and was put in touch with a man who raises chinese owl that uses feral for pumpers. He said he would take them once they are weaned. Since Im currently laid off I agreed to raise them and get back with him when they are ready. He was grateful and let me know all of his feral pumpers are rescues


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Glad you rescued them. Some people are so ignorant. Yes, they're invasive, but that doesn't mean because you find a baby you should leave it in on the side of the road or drown it or decapitate it or whatever way she considers the 'proper' way to kill invasive species. 
Got any pics? LOL. 
I hope they destroy the nest, otherwise the birds are just gonna lay eggs again


----------



## tboy (Mar 19, 2013)

They were putting mesh up behing the sign so they cannot nest there again. Hopefully the parents will choose a better site. He calls his ferals pumpers cause they are so goo as foster parents for his chinese owls. They always "pump" the babies full when they feed them. He said owls are notorious for not being good parents. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Tboy, thank you for your kind heart to take in these baby ferals.

Poor little dearies.. it's ridiculous how cruel humans can be when they forget they share mother earth with other creatures.

And I love your sassy remark about the rude lady being a feral herself and should be put down. Smart comeback, well done!

Update us on how these two lovelies are doing in your care, ok? Pics too!

Send a hug and a peanut to Shrek!


----------



## tboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. The little ones are doing great. Good appetite and definitely not suffering from a slow crop if you know what I mean. Lol. Shrek having a bit of an attitude problem. Does not like any attention that is not being paid to him. When I brought him home from the carwash floor he was the meanest most fearless feral squab I had ever seen. Never thought he would become such a pouting little diva. He spent most of the day yesterday attacking hus mirror. But some quality one on one time last nite helped.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

tboy said:


> She started to go into her speil about a non native speci and they should be put down cuz they are considered a nusiance species in our area. I cut her off and asked her if she was full blooded native american and when she said no I told her since she was invasive or at least feral maybe she should be put down also then I hung up.


Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful. How dare she say that pigeons should be put down because they are non native. If humans followed that rule, everybody who did not live in the country where their first common ancestor lived (Africa I think) would be put down.  Well done tboy


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

tboy said:


> I cut her off and asked her if she was full blooded native american and when she said no I told her since she was invasive or at least feral maybe she should be put down also then I hung up.


 A classic response almost all rescuers should use.

It was good of you to step in, and you are correct, the policies of many 'rescue/rehab' places are absurd, for just the reason you stated: animals such as Pigeons, Starlings, Squirrels, even Raccoons although not literally native to an area, are wildlife and they have established their niche.....oftentimes long before a locality was significantly settled and established. So they deserve the status given to any other wildlife.

You are preaching to the choir here, and we all have felt your pain (sadly, many of us found out the hard way by being misled into actually surrendering the animal, only to have the facility kill it ~ happens all the time).

You are lucky to have found that guy with the Owl Pigeons. That's an interesting fact, about their parenting...I never knew that.

Best of luck....(funny how the timing of these things work out sometimes (often, actually), eh ? Right as you were walking by the guy came down the ladder with the babies.....)


----------

